# The best file explorer there is...



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

This is the best file browser I've ever seen. it has every thing you can ask for. Themes, double panels, network support, file host support (dropbox), Root access, Great UI, and more. It is still in beta but I have no issues.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=pl.solidexplorer&referrer=utm_source%3Dgoogle%26utm_medium%3Dorganic%26utm_term%3Dsolid+explorer+beta+2

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## kghayse (Jun 12, 2012)

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> This is the best file browser I've ever seen. it has every thing you can ask for. Themes, double panels, network support, file host support (dropbox), Root access, Great UI, and more. It is still in beta but I have no issues.
> 
> https://play.google....explorer beta 2
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


I'll second that. Double panels with the ability to drag & drop files sealed the deal for me.


----------



## griz.droidx (Jun 29, 2011)

Can't wait to try it. I've used File Expert for ever and AndSMB for a Samba Client. I know File Eepert does Samba, but I really like AndSMB. I clicked the link to install the one you suggested. Thanks for the tip. I love threads like these. I wish there was one with

File Explorer
Samba Client
ICS Rom
GB Rom
Music Player
E-Book Reader
System Tool
Etc Etc
I think I'll Start one


----------



## chazall1 (Jun 18, 2011)

I used File Explorer for a long time and still like it. But *Solid Explorer* works and runs much better.


----------



## Western Senju Ero-sannin (Jun 15, 2012)

nice find am lovin' it


----------



## SSMayNV (May 2, 2012)

This app has it's own thread on xda.


----------



## Aptiva (Jul 21, 2012)

I personally use the built in Root Browser in Rom Toolbox Pro. Swipe left and you have the SD card, go right to go back to the root fs. No theming or any of that, but I personally never really cared that my root browser could have pink glitter sparkle ponies


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Aptiva said:


> I personally use the built in Root Browser in Rom Toolbox Pro. Swipe left and you have the SD card, go right to go back to the root fs. No theming or any of that, but I personally never really cared that my root browser could have pink glitter sparkle ponies


I still think you should give it a shot. You dont have to theme it and it has the double panels like Root Browser


----------



## chiruscan (Oct 25, 2011)

Even better than Root Explorer?

Hard to believe.


----------



## kghayse (Jun 12, 2012)

chiruscan said:


> Even better than Root Explorer?
> 
> Hard to believe.


This is the sliced bread of Android file explorers, IMO. It gives you everything Root Explorer does, plus you have side-by-side panels, you can drag and drop files, explorer online and cloud storage, has many theming and customization options, has a built in text editor (not sure if RE had that,) and for the crack flashers, it has a built in MD5 checksum generator and verifier. Take it for a whirl, it's free (for now anway, the dev intends on releasing a paid version at some point.) That said, the dev is very active with regular updates and is responsive to comments.

Here's the list of features from the Play Store:

Main features:
1. Two independent panels for browsing
2. Drag and Drop inside and between panels
3. FTP, SFTP and SMB/CIFS clients
4. File sharing via FTP
5. Support for ZIP, TAR.GZ, TAR.BZ2 and RAR archives
6. Creating ZIP and TAR archives
7. Dropbox, Box, SkyDrive, GoogleDrive
8. Bookmarks
9. Root access
10. Indexed search, also available from the system (that means that you can search for files from the Google Search widget/app)
11. Detailed file and directory information


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Kghayse Thanks for stealing my thread you thread thief!! Lol jk 

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## kghayse (Jun 12, 2012)

My bad bro







A buddy of mine got hype on this about a month ago, told me I should check it out, and I've been hype on it ever since. It's nice to see that it's not just me.

When an app has a 5-star rating, that's one thing. When said app has a 5-star rating after 5,663 ratings (as of 7:25PM EST) that's a whole other story.

And I'm not a thread thief... I'm just an echo in the wind...


----------



## Agibby (Nov 10, 2011)

Dig it. Good find!

Sent from my Vortex Liberated DX


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks man, loving it


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm loving Solid Explorer but the one thing I can't figure out is how to mount rw and consequently I'm back to using Root Explorer for the time being. Any help here guys?


----------

